# Triace Road Bike from Wal*Mart and Mt. Mitchell



## LandShark'n (Jan 10, 2011)

I purchased my TRIACE S503 from the Wal*Mart web site for $399.00. Within a week it was at my local store for pick-up. Just out of the box, the bike was very well packed with carefully placed layers of foam, bubble wrap and cardboard to protect the frame and components from damage. The bike arrived in excellent condition.










Assembly was easy and is done with just a handful of tools that most people would have on hand; a set of metric hex wrenches were all I needed as I didn’t intend to ride the bike as is. When I bought the bike, my plan was to upgrade and change the components with parts I had readily on hand. Still, I wanted to see how it looked complete, so I installed the bar and stem and the seatpost, saddle and front wheel. I have to say, that for less than $400, the bike looked pretty good, at least on par with what I would expect. I did manage to break the seatpost clamp by stripping the threads. Upon contacting the 800 number on the owner’s manual, I was advised to return the entire bike to Wal*Mart. To me it didn’t make sense to return a whole bike and have to wait at least a week to get a replacement when all I needed was a new clamp. The representative from Bridgeway International told me he would send a new clamp, but it never arrived. I’m not concerned as I was able to pick up one from my LBS for less than $6.00.

The biggest weakness of this particular bike is the wheelset. Aside from being relatively heavy, the hubs were not smooth at all and felt as if they were over-tightened and/or lacking adequate lubrication. The good thing about the wheels is that they both had quick release alloy hubs and the rear used a freehub/cassette interface instead of the freewheel I had anticipated at this price point. I imagine that with some adjustment to the bearings and after checking for true, these wheels would be serviceable for most riders seeking an entry-level road bike. Nonetheless, I ended up selling the set on eBay in favor of a set of Neuvation M28 Aero X wheels that I had on hand.

The Shimano 2300 drivetrain was actually very good equipment to begin with, but I wanted a 10-speed setup and did not want a triple chainring, so I opted for MicroSHIFT White for the shifting, changing out the levers and both derailleurs and I used an existing crankset I had with 50x38 chainrings.

Other changes included swapping the Velo “Triace” saddle with my Fizik Arione and tightening up the cockpit with a 90mm stem and FSA compact handlebar. The included ~110mm stem and standard drop bar left me too stretched out on this 52cm frame. When all was said and done, only the frame, fork, seatpost, headset and brake calipers were left unchanged. As most changes were personal preference only, I think it’s reasonable that with a proper tune-up and adjustment, the bike would be more that capable to allow the rider to keep up with the group without issue. If I was to change only one thing, it would be the wheels.










*The Assault on Mt. Mitchell*
With 102.7 miles and over 11,000 feet of climbing, the Assault on Mt. Mitchell is well known as a very challenging century. On May 16th, I lined up with the other cyclists (Well over 1,000 but I don’t know the actual account) and noted that I didn’t see anyone else on a “department store bike”. I also didn’t notice any of the elitist attitude toward me or my bike; let’s face it, we were all going to suffer today and checking the ego at the door was basically an unspoken, but understood gesture. I didn’t anticipate that my equipment would hold me back. I have ridden at least a few hundred miles on this bike with groups averaging 20+ mph. As the ride progressed and I was maintaining my position with the group, I felt confident that the bike wasn’t a handicap but I did wonder what the experience would be like on a higher-end road bike, or even an entry-level bike from a bike shop. I assume I could expect greater efficiency or a better ride, but for an aluminum frame, I felt no discomfort or road vibrations. The carbon fork with alloy steering tube definitely contributed to smoothing out the rough spots. Climbing was efficient with no noticeable frame flex during out-of-saddle efforts and as the group rolled into Marion, I was able to ride the final straightaway into the park hands-free with no loss of stability.










Upon leaving Marion, the route quickly changed to an upward slant for the next thirty miles. This was my first experience in mountainous terrain and it was even harder than I expected. As I churned slowly up the grade to the Blue Ridge Parkway and onto Mt. Mitchell, I noticed that while I wasn’t going fast, neither was anyone around me. I don’t think at this point that a slightly lighter bike would have made any difference; riders in much better apparent physical condition with lighter bikes were struggling along with me.
The finish finally came and I had never been so relieved to be done with a ride. All things considered, this cheap bike did not let me down. If anything, I was impressed with how well it performed. I’m already planning to ride in the Assault next year and I hope that Triace is able to bring their advanced models to the U.S. market before then. If so, sign me up for something like this…










http://www.triacebike.com


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Good write up, glad to see it worked out for you and the bike!


----------



## Blackss06 (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice write up, I just bought another bike, but still use my S503 for daily commuting, it's given me over 700 problem free miles, my wheelset feels fine for how heavy they are. 

This thing barely even required any adjustments out of the box. When I test rode a Trek 1.5, I was surprised at how much quicker my Triace felt. The shifting was better on the trek, but dollar for dollar, I'd take the Triace any day. Naked it weighs 21 pounds 13 onces, not light but great for the price IMO.

Congrats on getting what I consider, the best bang for the buck in cycling. The only thing I changed on mine was the stem (minus addons and pedals of course) but I'll still throw the stock one on every once in awhile. 

I had planned on doing a thorough write up and review but I'll probably wait until 1k miles.


----------



## LongIslandTom (Apr 20, 2011)

LandShark'n said:


> With 102.7 miles and over 11,000 feet of climbing, the Assault on Mt. Mitchell is well known as a very challenging century. On May 16th, I lined up with the other cyclists (Well over 1,000 but I don’t know the actual account) and noted that I didn’t see anyone else on a “department store bike”. I also didn’t notice any of the elitist attitude toward me or my bike; let’s face it, we were all going to suffer today and checking the ego at the door was basically an unspoken, but understood gesture.


LOL in all fairness your bike isn't really a department store bike anymore, considering that you upgraded the drivetrain to a 10-speed rear plus front double and new wheels (including better hubs)! 

Bravo on a tough century and great job on the bike upgrade! I'd say your bike with the upgrades would be comparable to an intermediate-level LBS bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

These kind of threads suck.....they tend to damper my rationalization for buying a $3000+ carbon bike with ultra fabulous components :cryin: . You're no fun. :mad2: 


Kidding aside, nice to hear a good story like that! Good on you for not letting ego get in the way! :thumbsup: 

**


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I know you had some things on-hand, but how much would the total be with everything you swapped? While it's great to hear that the frame is working out (very) well, seems like you spent a lot for "the frame, fork, seatpost, headset and brake calipers".


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

May have been cheaper just to buy a frameset. . .


----------



## LandShark'n (Jan 10, 2011)

Ventruck said:


> I know you had some things on-hand, but how much would the total be with everything you swapped? While it's great to hear that the frame is working out (very) well, seems like you spent a lot for "the frame, fork, seatpost, headset and brake calipers".


Actually it worked out to be very affordable. I had a $30 gift card to Wal*Mart that paid for the taxes, so the bike came in just under $399. After selling the parts I didn't need for $249.50, I paid less than $150 for a frame on which to build a capable bike. That's not exactly a steal, but not a bad deal either.


----------



## LandShark'n (Jan 10, 2011)

Erion929 said:


> These kind of threads suck.....they tend to damper my rationalization for buying a $3000+ carbon bike with ultra fabulous components :cryin: . You're no fun. :mad2:
> 
> 
> Kidding aside, nice to hear a good story like that! Good on you for not letting ego get in the way! :thumbsup:
> ...


I know your kidding, but I do have a goal of buying a mid-level carbon bike eventually when my budget allows. I'm not kidding myself that a high-quality carbon bike will ride better and will be more efficient. For now, the Triace is a good bike to keep me riding until my savings account builds up and allows me to buy what I really want. Perhaps a Cervelo R3...


----------



## LandShark'n (Jan 10, 2011)

LongIslandTom said:


> LOL in all fairness your bike isn't really a department store bike anymore, considering that you upgraded the drivetrain to a 10-speed rear plus front double and new wheels (including better hubs)!
> 
> Bravo on a tough century and great job on the bike upgrade! I'd say your bike with the upgrades would be comparable to an intermediate-level LBS bike. :thumbsup:


OK...you're right. The 10-speed drivetrain and wheels take it out of the realm of "department store". As I was griding my way up to Mt. Mitchell, I did contemplate if the triple that the bike was equipped with would have been a better choice. The 38T x 28T wasn't quite low enough at some points for my under-trained body.

Thanks for the congratulations.


----------



## LongIslandTom (Apr 20, 2011)

LandShark'n said:


> OK...you're right. The 10-speed drivetrain and wheels take it out of the realm of "department store". As I was griding my way up to Mt. Mitchell, I did contemplate if the triple that the bike was equipped with would have been a better choice. The 38T x 28T wasn't quite low enough at some points for my under-trained body.
> 
> Thanks for the congratulations.


I recently swapped out a 12-25 cassette for an 11-32 on one of my front-double Ultegra-6700GS-equipped bikes, and that 32T bailout gear sure came in handy on climbs..

I wonder if the Microshift rear derailleur can accomodate a 32T rear cog. If it can, it will give you a low-gear closer to a triple.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

LandShark'n said:


> After selling the parts I didn't need for $249.50,




How'd you come up with that selling price....wouldn't it have been easier to round it up to $250 ?  You probably had to go dig up 2 quarters under your car seat to give change  


 

**


----------



## LandShark'n (Jan 10, 2011)

Erion929 said:


> How'd you come up with that selling price....wouldn't it have been easier to round it up to $250 ?  You probably had to go dig up 2 quarters under your car seat to give change
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. I spent those two quarters in the pay phone.

All sales were via eBay and I had to subtract the listing fees and round the cents to get a nice, even number.


----------



## Brian_D (Sep 28, 2010)

Congrats and great write up. I had that same bike until recently. I sold mine for practically what I bought it for, although I also upgraded it too. It's a very good value in my opinion.


----------



## LandShark'n (Jan 10, 2011)

Brian_D said:


> Congrats and great write up. I had that same bike until recently. I sold mine for practically what I bought it for, although I also upgraded it too. It's a very good value in my opinion.


Thanks, Brian. I saw your photos on this site. It's definitely a good value for the money and would be a great beginner's bike. However, it's definitely not my first as I've owned serveral mid-level bikes, including a Cervelo Soloist Team, Bianchi Vigorelli, Scott Speedster S1 and my current Land Shark. I just wanted to see if a Wal*Mart bike could do the job--it has been fun so far.

I'm not planning to invest much more into this bike other than items that wear out. My plan is to ride this until I find what I really want and then either sell it to someone looking for a budget road bike or keep it as a bad weather bike.


----------



## Dereck (Jan 31, 2005)

Aside from the cynical side of my nature wondering how much BigBoxMart paid you to write the first post, it's a fascinating story.

Which idly set me thinking that I could pull off a similar trick out of that mysterious 'box of stuff' that I, like zillions of other cyclists, have lurking in a dark closet.

Heck, on a purely aesthetic nature, it's not a bad looking paint job and the bike frame looks to be decently spec'd for geometry and layout.

Unfortunately, moving from a house with attached garage to a condo with limited storage - our bikes have to either live in our garage parking spot or share my hobby room (RC model aircraft, to save any wondering or smirking  ) - has killed off my limited aspirations as a bike hoarder.

Elitist? Not sure if that counts any more - there must be a huge percentage of cyclists now riding around on bikes no-one has heard of. If I saw you on the road on your new ride, I'd be more likely to amble over and ask you about it than about yet another CF weight-weenie new! exciting! expensive! product. Yours probably comes from much the same area as many other bikes these days anyway...

You had a Land Shark and don't know what you want? One of those so-cool babies was high on my list, but the urge to get a second Bob Jackson from my old stomping grounds in England rode over all others.

Have fun riding your new bike

D


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

how do you pronounce "triace"?


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

It kinda sounds like you just paid $400.00 for a Walmart frame....
For all the components you swapped out why didn't you just buy a frame? What do you have left that came with the frame, the handlebars?


----------



## Dereck (Jan 31, 2005)

Aside from the cynical side of my nature wondering how much BigBoxMart paid you to write the first post, it's a fascinating story.

Which idly set me thinking that I could pull off a similar trick out of that mysterious 'box of stuff' that I, like zillions of other cyclists, have lurking in a dark closet.

Heck, on a purely aesthetic nature, it's not a bad looking paint job and the bike frame looks to be decently spec'd for geometry and layout.

Unfortunately, moving from a house with attached garage to a condo with limited storage - our bikes have to either live in our garage parking spot or share my hobby room (RC model aircraft, to save any wondering or smirking  ) - has killed off my limited aspirations as a bike hoarder.

Elitist? Not sure if that counts any more - there must be a huge percentage of cyclists now riding around on bikes no-one has heard of. If I saw you on the road on your new ride, I'd be more likely to amble over and ask you about it than about yet another CF weight-weenie new! exciting! expensive! product. Yours probably comes from much the same area as many other bikes these days anyway...

You had a Land Shark and don't know what you want? One of those so-cool babies was high on my list, but the urge to get a second Bob Jackson from my old stomping grounds in England rode over all others.

Have fun riding your new bike

D


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

martinrjensen said:


> It kinda sounds like you just paid $400.00 for a Walmart frame....
> For all the components you swapped out why didn't you just buy a frame? What do you have left that came with the frame, the handlebars?




To be correct, he said he sold the components for $250...making the frame cost $150 to him.

**


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

yes, you are correct. I would probably look through a different avenue for a $150.00 frame if it was me, but I do have to say it's a nice looking frame in the pictures


Erion929 said:


> To be correct, he said he sold the components for $250...making the frame cost $150 to him.
> 
> **


----------



## jfmcgowan (Apr 18, 2011)

Great write-up. I was looking at this same bike just the other day in the Wal-Mart Supercenter Store here, and wondering how it would perform

Its the most expensive bike in the store, and I too was very surprised at the quality of the components and the good looks too. Lots of name-brand, recognizable components on it.

I do remember Wal-Mart carrying a full-carbon bike last season that was about $500 or so. Similar components to this one. I don't remember exactly what brand it was.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

jfmcgowan said:


> Great write-up. I was looking at this same bike just the other day in the Wal-Mart Supercenter Store here, and wondering how it would perform
> 
> Its the most expensive bike in the store, and I too was very surprised at the quality of the components and the good looks too. Lots of name-brand, recognizable components on it.
> 
> I do remember Wal-Mart carrying a full-carbon bike last season that was about $500 or so. Similar components to this one. I don't remember exactly what brand it was.





Again, to be fair, he changed out the wheels and all the components before doing his big ride. Not saying the original stuff was bad, but it sounds llike he didn't test it in his review. If you know differently...my bad 


**


----------



## config (Aug 16, 2002)

Wow, wonderful story. Huge kudos to you. Pretty nice bike too, I might add.


----------



## LandShark'n (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey everyone. In the end, it's not about cost, or some half-cocked idea that a department store bike is equal to one from a bike shop. For me, this was all about trying something different. Yes, I was on a budget and when I found the Triace, I was impressed with what I read in user reviews. Honestly, aside from an occasional lucky find on eBay, I didn't find any $150 framesets that fit my needs. Bear in mind, I have a second-owner LandShark, so I'm not blind to quality.

By researching Triace, I found a company that produces some very impressive high-end bikes as well.

In the end, I thought that this bike would be quite capable _as-is_ with a professional tune-up. Maybe even the stock wheels would be fine with a little adjustment. But even if someone bought this bike and upgraded to even a $200 wheelset, a world of difference could be gained.

It's been a fun project and I'm happy riding this one in the time-being.


----------



## LandShark'n (Jan 10, 2011)

config said:


> Wow, wonderful story. Huge kudos to you. Pretty nice bike too, I might add.


Thank you. I'm pleased that I even finished! Next year, a better time is my goal.


----------



## fantasmicmickey (May 13, 2011)

I wished walmart would import some of the other bikes they make.

http://www.triacebike.com/product/products.aspx?typeId=44


----------



## LandShark'n (Jan 10, 2011)

fantasmicmickey said:


> I wished walmart would import some of the other bikes they make.


I wish they would too. The manufacturer has an appealing selection of mid- to high-end bikes that, if priced appropriately, could become a potential contender for business here in the U.S.A.


----------



## rg25 (May 23, 2011)

This thread inspired me to buy one.. Picking it up after work..

My first road bike fyi.. and probably won't be changing anything besides the seat.


----------



## LandShark'n (Jan 10, 2011)

rg25 said:


> This thread inspired me to buy one.. Picking it up after work..
> 
> My first road bike fyi.. and probably won't be changing anything besides the seat.


Does your local Wal*Mart keep them in stock? I had to order mine. FYI, the seat isn't so bad actually.


----------



## rg25 (May 23, 2011)

LandShark'n said:


> Does your local Wal*Mart keep them in stock? I had to order mine. FYI, the seat isn't so bad actually.


Yeah they had at least one in stock.. and it's already assembled. Pretty psyched for it.. Too bad there's rain in the forecast tonight!


----------



## dualpivot (Oct 25, 2009)

LandShark'n said:


> Actually it worked out to be very affordable. I had a $30 gift card to Wal*Mart that paid for the taxes, so the bike came in just under $399. After selling the parts I didn't need for $249.50, I paid less than $150 for a frame on which to build a capable bike. That's not exactly a steal, but not a bad deal either.


You could have started by shelling out $100 for a Nashbar road frame:
http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_173108_-1_202650_10000_202389
and then skipped the hassle of selling off unwanted parts.


----------



## LandShark'n (Jan 10, 2011)

dualpivot said:


> You could have started by shelling out $100 for a Nashbar road frame:
> http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_173108_-1_202650_10000_202389
> and then skipped the hassle of selling off unwanted parts.


Yes, I thought about too


----------



## LandShark'n (Jan 10, 2011)

FatTireFred said:


> how do you pronounce "triace"?


It's Italian...so it's pronounced "tree-AH-chay".


----------



## BernyMac (Jul 13, 2010)

I saw this bike at a local Walmart for $449.00. Not a bad looking bike. And for that matter, I have also seen cycling shorts, complete with chamois for $20.00 and jerseys for $30.00. All are branded Schwinn. Looks like a good sign that maybe more people are riding.


----------



## Blackss06 (Feb 26, 2011)

rg25 said:


> This thread inspired me to buy one.. Picking it up after work..
> 
> My first road bike fyi.. and probably won't be changing anything besides the seat.


Glad you decided to try one, please let us know what you think. I find the seat perfectly tolerable, actually better then the expensive one on my LOOK.


----------



## ghostm42 (Jan 21, 2010)

Sorry for reviving a dying thread, but I was curious how much the bike weighed before and after the parts were swapped.

I have to admit, I'm tempted by it. Others have suggested just getting a frame and building it up. But with a $100 frame, you're only left with $50 (based on the OP's price after selling parts) to get a new carbon fork, headset, seat post, handlebars (not sure if the OP replaced the BB). It still sounds like the OP came out ahead this way. And the paint job looks decent too.


----------



## Blackss06 (Feb 26, 2011)

I believe mine weighed 23 or 22lbs stock, it's at <21 now when I replaced the stem, saddle, and handlebars . Very light IMO for the price tag. Mine is still going strong, I usually let my friends ride it though so they can ride with me. Great bike.


----------

